# Brazilian Micro Sword



## Vispilio (May 8, 2008)

Awhile back I reading through the plant section here and chanced upon someone wanting to plant a Viv in mostly grasses. 

Didn't think much of it until I starting building a few Brazilian BioType vivariums. I started planting Lilaeopsis brasiliensis after growing it in it's emersed form. It stays about 2 inches tall, and thrives in sitting water.










After the planting that post came to mind. The grass is very slow growing, but working so well for vivarium use.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

looks cool!


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

What is the other little plant that is in there. The grass looks great btw.


----------



## DAVIDFBT (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks nice, I just started growing micro sword out of water, I hope mine takes root. What is the substrate?


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

RachelRiot said:


> What is the other little plant that is in there. The grass looks great btw.


Its duckweed


----------

